# lol what P wouldn't destroy this set up?



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

its only a 55g so im sure any p will tear it up but i dunno a gold spilo or sanchazi?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is really nice. I think you would be ok with most solo serrasalmus....as long as he is in the 5" range.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What type of lighting are you using?

What is the plant in the back that looks like mini mountains?

What is used for the "carpet"?


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

light 4x54w T5HO (lol i know right!)
tank 55g (PAIN TO SCAPE)
foreground is HC Hemianthus callitrichoides)
and mini mountain lol i think that just rotala r trimmed or if your talking about the green stuff on the sides that manzanita wood covered with moss and needle leaf java fern.

hers the full specs

*Plants*
Anubias barteri 'Petite'
Anubias barteri 'Nana'
Blyxa japonica
Bolbitis heudelotii
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Marsilea minuta
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"
Pogostemon helferi
Rotala indica "true" 'Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'
Rotala rotundifolia
Taxiphyllum barbieri

*Light* 
Catalina Aquarium T5HO 54Wx4

*filter* 
2 x Catalina aquarium CA918 1200L/H

*CO2*
Compressed CO2 20lb tank
regulator with solenoid valve on timer
in-line CO2 reactor

*Substrate*
Dolomite
Potash
mineralized topsoil
pool filter sand
ADA Amazonia aquasoil

*tank*
120 x 30 x 50cm 55g

*decor*
Manzanita driftwood
Aqua boulder

and i do weekly 30-40% water changes.. i add no ferts except a GH booster when i do water change. tank has been going about 9 months


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW...lots of Watts there.
Is this it?

T5 54 WATT

Would you mind posting a picture of how it sets up?

I am really stuck on figuring out how or what to buy for my tank which is also a 55.

Thanks man and Primo tank man!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn that's a nice planted tank. My little guy would love it.


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah ill get some full details... 216watts is a lot over a 55g so i wouldn't do it unless you have a good co2 system that can give you a solid 25-30ppm co2 level. but i got the light from catalina aquarium great light nice ballast and solid reflectors... i would go T5 HO its the cheapest and highest quality lighting systems to date. 
i got it new for 180$ shipped to my door! 
and if your doing a planted tank with high light do mineralized substrate!!!!! its amazing i dont use any ferts!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mineralized such as?
I have Edo complete and tahitian moon sand mixed in there.

I am searching Craigs list right now for lamps.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sweet lookin' tank!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I was just thinking...as long as you DON"T feed any live feeders you should be safe.
I do it maybe once every 4 to 6 months for the hell of it.

I know when I drop the one in my Mac tank...(From my tropical tank) he goes F'in balls to the wall kill mode!

I saw him slam into the glass the other night chasing a giant danio...He knocked at least one tooth out and i literally heard the smack on the glass!
I will not be putting one of them in again.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome tank, all you need is a little killer,


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful tank. I'm planing on buying a new tank and will be planting live plants for the first time. I'll be in touch for a planting lesson


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome tank bro


----------

